# December Acquisitions



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

What's new?

Hope I didn't overlook a thread that's already been started.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Yikes! What a way to start the month. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Alden #8 684

Full strap. Nice


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I cannot believe my luck with this one. A NOS Sulka silk robe on Fleabay for £49.99 Buy It Now. Curiously I had to think twice before putting in my bid - it _was_ early in the morning!


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

my #8 indys should be in on ~ the 15th. :aportnoy:


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Duck said:


> Alden #8 684
> 
> Full strap. Nice


Very nice.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Semi brogues? by Canali


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

jhcam8 said:


> What's new?
> 
> Hope I didn't overlook a thread that's already been started.


Are those the Norvese split toe Blucher in Whiskey Shell? Great color. Where did you get them. I may have to get a pair!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Rider Boot chukka in Bombay/Cognac Calf. Shouold be here by the end of the week.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

*Acquisition*

J. Press charcoal shaggy dog
J. Press red shaggy dog
J. Press fair isle wool gloves
BB diamond point formal bow tie
Rugby RL red tartan shirt
Rugby RL tattersal shirt
J.Crew tartan shirt
Barbour Bedale
L.L.bean boots 6"
BB formal shirt, point collar
Corneliani gray flannel wool trousers.

*
De-acquisition/disposal in the form of a sale to fund the above purchases*

4 pairs of trousers
2 suits
2 shirts
1 blazer, 1 sportcoat
4 ties
1 sweater
potentially more?


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Mannix said:


> Semi brogues? by Canali


I believe Canalis are made by Campanile


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

tonylumpkin said:


> I believe Canalis are made by Campanile


Yes they are, but I chose to write Canali because most people are not aware of that. Plus if I would have written Campanile at least one person would have corrected me and said they were Canalis because they read the inner sole.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My one purchase, which I actually made in November but didn't pick up until December 2, was a... well, it looks like a long-sleeve polo shirt but it's really a wool and cashmere sweater. It's deep green, by Zegna, and was sixty percent off.

I'm thinking about keeping the red Southern Proper bow tie with blue elephants that I got for a friend for Christmas and starting over. He lives in DC and I doubt that an elephant tie would go over well there...


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Mannix said:


> Yes they are, but I chose to write Canali because most people are not aware of that. Plus if I would have written Campanile at least one person would have corrected me and said they were Canalis because they read the inner sole.


No insult intended. I misread your ? as asking for the maker.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

tonylumpkin said:


> No insult intended. I misread your ? as asking for the maker.


I didn't take it as an insult. I was questioning the term semi brogue. Is that when it is a captoe, but has extra detail?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

You've been busy! :icon_smile:

Very nice additions to the wardrobe. Enjoy wearing



Untilted said:


> *Acquisition*
> 
> J. Press charcoal shaggy dog
> J. Press red shaggy dog
> ...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Great way to start off the month. Congrats and enjoy wearing. Don't forget your Tingely overshoes. :icon_smile:



jhcam8 said:


> What's new?
> 
> Hope I didn't overlook a thread that's already been started.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

jhcam8 said:


> What's new?
> 
> Hope I didn't overlook a thread that's already been started.


Your NST in whiskey is o/s. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Duck said:


> Alden #8 684
> 
> Full strap. Nice


Nephew,
Not nice but o/s. I know you will enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cdcro said:


> my #8 indys should be in on ~ the 15th. :aportnoy:


post picture when you have the opportunity


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I picked up a navy blue 3/2 sack blazer by Deansgate for the Princeton University Shop in Princeton, NJ Found it at a thirft store, it was half price, $2.99.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I received two Golden Fleece polos in the mail today in anticipation of my trip to Mexico on Sunday. (The temp is supposed to be in the mid 80s.) One is white and the other is navy blue.










I also took a walk over to the local Salvation Army, though they invariably have nothing good. Ties there are $1 across the board. Unfortunately I could only find one that was worthwhile. I have been meaning to get a paisley tie and, after much searching, found this Brooks Brothers tie hidden beneath a pile of polyester artifacts from the 60s and 70s. I'm still not sure how I'll wear it as I don't have a great variety of suits or blazers. But I figured $1 was worth the risk.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice polos. What a steal on that tie....nice hunting!


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Boatshoe,

Nice tie. The picture of it is even better, nice work.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

To cope with the cold weather, I picked up a couple LLB Flannel shirt and a great wool/cotton "BrooksFlannel".


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> post picture when you have the opportunity


will do thanks!


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Are those the Norvese split toe Blucher in Whiskey Shell? Great color. Where did you get them. I may have to get a pair!





Reddington said:


> Great way to start off the month. Congrats and enjoy wearing. Don't forget your Tingely overshoes. :icon_smile:





mcarthur said:


> Your NST in whiskey is o/s. Enjoy wearing


Thank you all. The color is fantastic. Try ShoeMart. Tingely's it is!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Gieves & Hawkes sterling button cufflinks.


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

LL Bean wool car coat in charcoal. I read the reviews of it and got a size smaller than I would have normally, and it fits me perfectly. Very nice coat that should last for years.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Ben Silver Ebay find.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

To finally replace my 12-year-old 501s:
2 pr Lee Rider original fit jeans--dark, barely washed.

My Oklahoma-born-and-bred mrs hbs convinced me to try something from her Southwest heritage...

hbs


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I just got a pair of AE dirty bucks from the Bay today. A steal at $50 new.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Loro Piana V-neck Cashmere Sweater at the Cabazon Outlet store for $200. Cotton sport shirt from LP for $129. Todds Driving shoes for my GF in silver with leathe tie for $125.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cashmere 3 button sack from J. Press:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> Cashmere 3 button sack from J. Press:


She's a beauty


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

pt10023 said:


> Cashmere 3 button sack from J. Press:


We need more details on this acquisition...


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> She's a beauty


Thanks, she's actually my first sack - I really like the fit and feel.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Untilted said:


> We need more details on this acquisition...


What would you like to know? I've actually taken pictures to post, but I'm too computer-illiterate to figure out how to do so (if anyone can provide me with instructions, i'd be happy to put them up - please note that I'm using a mac).


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> Thanks, she's actually my first sack - I really like the fit and feel.


Well.....you're certainly off to a good start. :icon_smile: Very nice jacket.

Cheers.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> What would you like to know? I've actually taken pictures to post, but I'm too computer-illiterate to figure out how to do so (if anyone can provide me with instructions, i'd be happy to put them up - please note that I'm using a mac).


Set you up an account with photobucket.com or imageshack.us and upload your pics to your account. From there simply copy the code that will post your pic(on photobucket it's the last code in a list of 4 "IMG Code"). If you have any more questions let me know. I have a mac as well it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Set you up an account with photobucket.com or imageshack.us and upload your pics to your account. From there simply copy the code that will post your pic(on photobucket it's the last code in a list of 4 "IMG Code"). If you have any more questions let me know. I have a mac as well it doesn't make a difference.


Ok . . . here goes . . .





































Thanks for the help, Clemsontiger!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow, that looks so luxurious I feel all warm and cozy just looking at the photos.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Danny said:


> Wow, that looks so luxurious I feel all warm and cozy just looking at the photos.


I'm impressed with how the texture shows up in the photos. It just makes me want to run my hands over it. While there's no one in it, of course.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> I'm impressed with how the texture shows up in the photos.


That jacket will go great with some medium-to-heavy-weight gray flannel trousers.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

Went to Turnbull and Asser looking for a replacement shirt for my black tie...and intead ended up spending a whole lot more on a burgundy velvet dinner jacket (smoking jacket?)...just called out to me...

wife thinks I'm a moron - at least thats what she said in the store...but I'm wearing it in anger in a week...


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Gieves & Hawkes sterling button cufflinks.


Slick - where did you find them?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> I'm impressed with how the texture shows up in the photos. It just makes me want to run my hands over it. While there's no one in it, of course.


Yeah looks like the flash lit up the nap of the fabric. Nice...good winter item.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

A few items...

2 Brooks Rugby Shirts.

A boatload of socks from BB and Polo RL. A nice cashmere dark grey pair in there and those light gray boot socks in there are particularly nice.

Some nice heavy cords. Polo RL. Salmon, Yellow, Dark Olive and a Khaki color.

A patchwork cap from Noggintops [Thanks Patrick!] and a super nice tan herringbone wool/alpaca cap from Polo RL.

Finally, I got these a while ago, but thought you guys might get a kick out of them...

Some Harris Tweed Teddy Bears.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh! Almost forgot this sweet find at the PRL outlet. Brown cords with ducks and pheasants. I love these.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Danny said:


> A few items...


Somebody's keeping the economy afloat. :icon_smile_wink:

Nice haul. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jhcam8 said:


> Slick - where did you find them?


Thanks! Ebay, of course. A little bird alerted me to them.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Danny said:


> Oh! Almost forgot this sweet find at the PRL outlet. Brown cords with ducks and pheasants. I love these.


Nice work!


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Danny and I must shop in similar places!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Argyle...it's an addiction.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

$20 on Ebay.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Bravo!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

PRL blackwatch sports coat. 3/2 roll, undarted, $30 at a second hand store.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I just bought a vintage brown herringbone blazer by Harris Tweed, I absolutely love it!


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair of Ray Ban Club Masters . . . inspired by Patrick, of course . . .


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Just bought these on eBay. On top of the drastically reduced normal price, I snagged 'em a couple hours after they went on sale. The ridiculously high prices associated with Purple Label slippers make me assume that Edward Green is indeed the maker of them. Bowhill and Elliott's prices are just a fraction of what Purple Label charges, so it can't be them! Unless, there is a Ben Silver thing going on: the retailer charges an arm and leg more because it's "from" them (Ben Silver, Purple Label etc.). I doubt it though. The slippers come in a Brooks Brothers plain blue box. 100% cashmere. Flat suede sole. Noticeable vamp. Some sort of hybrid or Victorian styled "Berlin" (because of the suede sole and no heel) I'm thinking. There are still half a dozen or so being offered on the 'Bay, if anyone is interested in snagging a pair for himself!


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Are the suede soles stitched on all the way around and have they got a suede heel cover, no quarter stiffener's and if you pull the insock up is there a cork/rubber compound underneath?


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Just been on ebay to have a look,
These were made by Bowhill & Elliott, and they are made on the turnshoe method
as are the travel slippers also on there.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh...

The slippers should arrive next week, and I will be able to provide plenty more pictures.

FWIW, the Bowhill and Elliott site has a page called "About Us" that lists the distributers of their products, including: Crockett and Jones, Church's, Loake, etc., etc. There is no mention of Edward Green, although the list is not said to be comprehensive. One would think that a supplier of Edward Green would take every opportunity to announce that highly prestigious honor. Of course I am assuming Bowhill and Elliott make the slippers for Edward Green who make footwear for Ralph Lauren. Or, does Ralph Lauren buy directly from Bowhill and Elliot? Why do Purple Label slippers cost so much (at retail)?


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Oh...
> 
> The slippers should arrive next week, and I will be able to provide plenty more pictures.
> 
> FWIW, the Bowhill and Elliott site has a page called "About Us" that lists the distributers of their products, including: Crockett and Jones, Church's, Loake, etc., etc. There is no mention of Edward Green, although the list is not said to be comprehensive. One would think that a supplier of Edward Green would take every opportunity to announce that highly prestigious honor. Of course I am assuming Bowhill and Elliott make the slippers for Edward Green who make footwear for Ralph Lauren. Or, does Ralph Lauren buy directly from Bowhill and Elliot? Why do Purple Label slippers cost so much (at retail)?


Bowhill's make for Ralph Lauren


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Faced with some truly frigid outside temps yesterday, my wife gifted me with a BB's Black Watch cashmere muffler/scarf. I had been eying the scarf, waiting for the "after-Christmas" sales. Guess this means my wait is over but, it feels sort of like standing point on a hunt, sighting in on your trophy buck and bang, someone else takes the shot and...your buck!


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

USA made J&M ski-moc
Any idea how old they are?


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

I picked up a couple of 3/2 sack sports coats on sale, one from Orvis and the other from STP.










I also picked up a couple of belts from BB during their clearance sale:

And this bow tie for the Christmas party circuit:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

trolperft said:


> USA made J&M ski-moc
> Any idea how old they are?


Start a new thread on this so the shoes get the attention they deserve.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*December acquisition*

In a sign of the times, a new "Democrat" Belt from Smathers and Branson. I've wanted it for years, and finally celebrated the new administration by giving it to myself.
Tom


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

lefthand said:


> I picked up a couple of 3/2 sack sports coats on sale, one from Orvis and the other from STP.


Great looking jacket. Enjoy wearing.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

lefthand said:


> I picked up a couple of 3/2 sack sports coats on sale, one from Orvis and the other from STP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the Orvis coat on sale on their web site? I didn't see a sale price when I looked . . . I'm looking to buy the same coat in black/brown . . .


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

It's been a relatively slow month for me, but I did find a sweatshirt from Murray's Toggery Shop (no logo) today at the local Goodwill for $4.39.

I also won this 100% camel hair 3/4 coat by Cole Haan from Ebay for 20 bucks this weekend:


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*From the BB Sale Last Week*

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=971127&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Olive

Except that I only paid about $114 plus shipping. A couple days later and it jumped back to $199.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

lefthand said:


> I picked up a couple of 3/2 sack sports coats on sale, one from Orvis and the other from STP.


That is a great jacket-- looks good, and frequently eliminates the need for an overcoat. Enjoy.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Beefeater said:


> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=971127&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Olive
> 
> Except that I only paid about $114 plus shipping. A couple days later and it jumped back to $199.


Sometimes I wish I weren't the absolute most common size. 40R.


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

Reddington said:


> Great looking jacket. Enjoy wearing.
> 
> Merry Christmas all.


Thanks and Merry Christmas!!



pt10023 said:


> Was the Orvis coat on sale on their web site? I didn't see a sale price when I looked . . . I'm looking to buy the same coat in black/brown . . .


It was in their "tent sale" section on their website. For those unfamiliar, Orvis lists discontinued and clearance merchandise in this section of their sale outlet. The pieces start at one price and are continually marked down until gone. I jumped on it immediately once I saw it discounted in fear that it wouldn't be around long and was right. They sold out on the first mark down.Doesn't compare to some of the deals other members are able to attain, but I am satisfied.



MacT said:


> That is a great jacket-- looks good, and frequently eliminates the need for an overcoat. Enjoy.


Thanks, this one and the "ghillie" coat I picked up from STP are both nice heavy weight winter sports jackets.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

lefthand said:


> It was in their "tent sale" section on their website. For those unfamiliar, Orvis lists discontinued and clearance merchandise in this section of their sale outlet. The pieces start at one price and are continually marked down until gone. I jumped on it immediately once I saw it discounted in fear that it wouldn't be around long and was right. They sold out on the first mark down.Doesn't compare to some of the deals other members are able to attain, but I am satisfied.


Thanks for the info. What a great price for that jacket! It's not surprising that they're now out-of-stock.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Danny said:


> Wow, that looks so luxurious I feel all warm and cozy just looking at the photos.





Miket61 said:


> I'm impressed with how the texture shows up in the photos. It just makes me want to run my hands over it. While there's no one in it, of course.





Topsider said:


> That jacket will go great with some medium-to-heavy-weight gray flannel trousers.


Thanks for the compliments. I do have a pair of gray flannel trousers from brooks that I plan on wearing with it.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

cdcro said:


> my #8 indys should be in on ~ the 15th. :aportnoy:


haven't shown yet, but they called on the 15th to tell me they haven't arrived. Since this post...

Marathon SAR watch
Bathys AquaCulture watch
Alden NST #8 Boots (ordered)


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

LL Bean burgundy university stripe OCBD
LL Bean navy crewnew sweatshirt


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair of new Weejuns


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

From theshoemart (alden seconds):

1. A pair of alden cordovan #8 chukkas
2. A pair of alden cordovan #8 LHS

I cant find *ANY* flaw with these shoes and beleive me, I looked and looked.

From LE overstock - 2 half sleeve broadcloth shirts, grosgrain belt (belt was $1 !)

An almost new cotton Brooksgate jacket (used very few times) from SF:


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

A bit of a Christmas present for myself:



Tusting and Co. Buckingham Briefcase

I'd been watching the briefcases on STP and finally found a night when this one hit asbout 125.00, so pulled the trigger. Due to the weather in Chicago, it's remained wrapped for the past few days.. if things clear up, I'll pull it out to start fresh in the new year.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Alden Seconds*



srivats said:


> From theshoemart (alden seconds):
> 
> 1. A pair of alden cordovan #8 chukkas
> 2. A pair of alden cordovan #8 LHS
> ...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Vintage carved mother of pearl cufflinks:



and


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Vintage carved mother of pearl cufflinks:
> 
> and


Where did you get the jeans? They are exactly the ones I need! :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

. Alas, their denim sale ended yesterday, but you might contact the owner Mauro about them.


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

Doeskin Blazer
Red Shaggy Dog Shetland Crewneck Sweater
Grey Flannels
Blue and White polkadot Bowtie 
Burgundy and Navy Grosgrain Belt 
Socks

All of the above are from J. Press, it was my first visit and I couldn't contain myself. The sales were pretty good too.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

fishertw said:


> How does one find alden seconds on the shoemart site? Or is there some other way in which you get that informaiton?
> Thanks, Tom


Call them and ask.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> From theshoemart (alden seconds):
> 
> 1. A pair of alden cordovan #8 chukkas
> 2. A pair of alden cordovan #8 LHS
> ...


Nice shells. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Barbour Vintage Beaufort from STP during the recent sale, plus coupon. Made up for the crazy Canadian shipping.



Now I just need a liner.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got my $124 John Partridge duffle from STP today:



















Brian


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Gorgeous--congratulations! I absolutely love my John Partridge quilted jacket. I think they make great stuff.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

vwguy said:


> Got my $124 John Partridge duffle from STP today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an outstanding buy and wonderful Christmas gift to yourself. How does it fit?

Cheers.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Those Ralph Ralph Lauren jeans are awesome! They look black.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks. They're dark, dark blue, and very, very stiff. I really like them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Reddington said:


> What an outstanding buy and wonderful Christmas gift to yourself. How does it fit?
> 
> Cheers.


The fit is good, I'm a 44L so I ordered the 44 and it's roomy, but not too big.

Brian


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> Nice shells. Enjoy wearing


Thanks Mac ... I have tried the chukkas in 9E and they fit me better than my 9D PTB. I tried the LHS inside the house for a few minutes and they seemed to fit well too ... I am not going to have this in my regular rotation yet, saving them for special occasions 

Without your suggestions I would not have gotten these amazing shoes. Thank you once again.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*Albert*

Got some Del Toro Albert Slippers for Christmas. Albert Slippers are insanely louche.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I got an Orvis hopsack blazer from the tent sale for $47.20, no longer available unfortunately. I'd always wanted a sky-blue-colored jacket for the spring/summer and now I have one! Darted 3/2, almost no padding in the shoulders, silver buttons.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> Thanks Mac ... I have tried the chukkas in 9E and they fit me better than my 9D PTB. I tried the LHS inside the house for a few minutes and they seemed to fit well too ... I am not going to have this in my regular rotation yet, saving them for special occasions
> 
> Without your suggestions I would not have gotten these amazing shoes. Thank you once again.


Thank you!


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Christmas gifts from mrs hbs and the young one:

BS school tie from Nashotah House, seminary alma mater--Burgundy/midnight/gold;
Homemade BB gift card, enough to shop the 3-for-1 LTV shirt deal tomorrow.

Hope you all had as nice a Christmas as mine this year...:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hit the Bayshore Brooks Brothers in time for the additional discount on the 3 for $159 shirt LTV:
2 OCBDs--blue (never too much of a good thing)
1 broadcloth navy-on-white Bengal stripe BD (ok, it's non-iron, but experience tells me it will take kindly to the over-the-top starch which I prefer):devil:

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

hbs midwest said:


> Hit the Bayshore Brooks Brothers in time for the additional discount on the 3 for $159 shirt LTV:
> 2 OCBDs--blue (never too much of a good thing)
> 1 broadcloth navy-on-white Bengal stripe BD (ok, it's non-iron, but experience tells me it will take kindly to the over-the-top starch which I prefer):devil:
> Enjoy the weekend, all!
> ...


Nice buys. I picked up a few must-iron OCBD's as well. Can't beat the price. 

I personally don't like non-iron shirts, especially LL Bean's. However, Brooks Brothers' non-irons are probably the best non-iron shirts I've worn.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

The Louche said:


> Got some Del Toro Albert Slippers for Christmas. Albert Slippers are insanely louche.


Congrats on your new 'very louche' slippers. Enjoy wearing. How about some pictures?

Happy Holidays!


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Santa was a day late delivering my Alden NST's on the Plaza last in #8 shell with a single leather sole so he threw in a pair of trees.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

*From Brooks Brothers Yesterday . . .*

Two ties, an Ancient Madder & an Argyle & Sutherland:










Six shirts:










Nine pairs of socks:










This suit: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=574&Product_Id=1390096&Parent_Id=418&default_color=Charcoal. Will post pictures of the suit itself when I take delivery:

Bought a bunch of boxers and undershirts as well.


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice madder


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

^+1...Nice job shopping.:icon_smile:

Never too many university stripe BB OCBDs.

hbs


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> This suit: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=1390096&Parent_Id=418&default_color=Charcoal. Will post pictures of the suit itself when I take delivery:


Very nice. I bought the same suit recently. I'm sure you'll be pleased with it.



pt10023 said:


> Bought a bunch of boxers and undershirts as well.


Can never have too many boxers or undershirts.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

^ Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

pt10023 said:


> Two ties, an Ancient Madder & an Argyle & Sutherland:


That Argyle and Sutherland stripe is my second all-time favorite tie. Years ago, the catalogue showed it paired with their seersucker suit. IMHO, there is no better marriage of value and quality than a BB tie. (Socks and underwear, another story.) Great, versatile purchase! Bill


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> That Argyle and Sutherland stripe is my second all-time favorite tie. Years ago, the catalogue showed it paired with their seersucker suit. IMHO, there is no better marriage of value and quality than a BB tie. (Socks and underwear, another story.) Great, versatile purchase! Bill


Thanks. I remember seeing that same pairing in one of the annual seersucker day posts, and thinking it looked really good. Could I ask what your all-time favorite tie is?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CrackedCrab said:


> Santa was a day late delivering my Alden NST's on the Plaza last in #8 shell with a single leather sole so he threw in a pair of trees.:icon_smile_big:


Very nice. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ thanks mac. The finishing is very fine on these from J. Gilbert, compared to some of my other Aldens (a BB pair in particular). Maybe I just got lucky with this pair, but the hide and stitching is flawless on both shoes, with no imperfections. I've had this luck with 2 other AOC limited runs, and some bootmaker's editions from Shoemart. 

Generally, I find the finishing on Alden's limited edition runs, bootmakers editions, etc... to be very high quality, perhaps higher than my 'standard' models. This may be just my impression, but I suspect Alden might put more attention into the finishing of the limited runs.:teacha:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a pair of Brooks LHS and the inside right heel has a little wavy-ness to the leather. I have always chalked it up to natural imperfections in cordovan leather and a sign that it really is a handmade product, not totally machined into oblivion. Still, I have wondered if others have experienced this.

Do you find certain natural things like this in Alden shoes? Or did I really get a pair with what I should consider a defect? I'll post a photo of what I am talking about sometime.

Danny


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Danny said:


> I have a pair of Brooks LHS and the inside right heel has a little wavy-ness to the leather. I have always chalked it up to natural imperfections in cordovan leather and a sign that it really is a handmade product, not totally machined into oblivion. Still, I have wondered if others have experienced this.
> 
> Do you find certain natural things like this in Alden shoes? Or did I really get a pair with what I should consider a defect? I'll post a photo of what I am talking about sometime.
> 
> Danny


Danny I think there are minor natural imperfections in cordovan hides in many pairs that would not rise (or sink) to the level of seconds/defective.

My experiences with Alden flaws are relatively rare but here are 3:

I have a BB tassel loafer where there is clearly a blemish in the hide on the heel, but not to the level of major defect. It would show up more prominently in a lighter shade however. Many believe this is why whiskey models are more rare, beause the hides have to be cleaner.

I've also returned a pair of plain cap toe bluchers due to poor stitching on the vamp. Also I was in BB for the sale on the 26th and the clerk showed a pair of LHS's to me that I think should have been 2nds or defective -- the hide looked like it was decaying almost around one toe.

That said, the vast majority of my Aldens, and those models I see posted by others here, and in stores are first rate, without cosmetic or construction flaws. I guess I've just noticed a slightly higher level of finishing on my limited run models.

Hope this helps, lots of others here have vast Alden cordovan libraries, they 
might have some opinions on this.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

pt10023 said:


> Thanks. I remember seeing that same pairing in one of the annual seersucker day posts, and thinking it looked really good. Could I ask what your all-time favorite tie is?


I was afraid you'd ask! A tie, so to speak, between an old paisley BB ancient madder, not seen in catalog for a long time, and an un-branded $18 university stripe tie from the U of Penn bookstore. The Penn tie is circa 1980 and just won't quit.


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice Aldens:aportnoy:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Danny said:


> I have a pair of Brooks LHS and the inside right heel has a little wavy-ness to the leather. I have always chalked it up to natural imperfections in cordovan leather and a sign that it really is a handmade product, not totally machined into oblivion. Still, I have wondered if others have experienced this.
> 
> Do you find certain natural things like this in Alden shoes? Or did I really get a pair with what I should consider a defect? I'll post a photo of what I am talking about sometime.
> 
> Danny


Here's a photo, you can see the leather buckles a bit right near the back. Would you consider these defective?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Danny said:


> Here's a photo, you can see the leather buckles a bit right near the back. Would you consider these defective?


Was it like that when you bought it? Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes it was like that when I bought them, I don't know why I didn't think too much of it, but the more I notice it, the more it tends to bug me. For a pair of shoes that costs almost $600 you'd expect perfection I suppose, right? They are still in very good shape, but the soles have wear at this point, I wonder if I should take them back to Brooks to see what they think? I wonder why something like this would pass Alden QC?

Danny


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

It's a hard situation since they're unlined. There is going to be a lot of variations throughout the shoe but in this case I would take it back and talk to the manager about it. I'm sure they will take it back but don't quote me on it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> It's a hard situation since they're unlined. There is going to be a lot of variations throughout the shoe but in this case I would take it back and talk to the manager about it. I'm sure they will take it back but don't quote me on it.


As usual good advice from LS. If BB doesnot provide satisification, I would call Alden Shoe


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Christmas gift from my wife. Also picked up some slacks and ties on sale at JAB.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

CrackedCrab said:


> Santa was a day late delivering my Alden NST's on the Plaza last in #8 shell with a single leather sole so he threw in a pair of trees.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp279/CrackedCrab/100_0308.jpg
> https://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp279/CrackedCrab/100_0303.jpg


Wowee!


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

*More from the Brooks Bros. sale*

Bought these slim ties at Brooks Bros. yesterday. According to their web site, they're 2 7/8 inches wide:










I'd actually wanted to do an exchange and get the slim version of the Argyle & Sutherland that I'd bought on Friday, but they were out of them when I went back. I may still try to get it off of the website . . .


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> Santa was a day late delivering my Alden NST's on the Plaza last in #8 shell with a single leather sole so he threw in a pair of trees.:icon_smile_big:


 Great shoe!
Is this a special order. I was just at the Alden shop on Friday to get a pair of Whiskey Shell in the LHS moc. I asked about the PTB and NST on the plaza last and they said it doesn't come on that last and can't be ordered> Where did you get the NST on the Plaza last?


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Great shoe!
> Is this a special order. I was just at the Alden shop on Friday to get a pair of Whiskey Shell in the LHS moc. I asked about the PTB and NST on the plaza last and they said it doesn't come on that last and can't be ordered> Where did you get the NST on the Plaza last?


Thanks Tony. You can get them at J. Gilbert footwear in Seattle -- they share a website with Alden of Carmel. https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/shoes.htm

It is not a special order but rather a limited run - you will see these NSTs on the Plaza from time to time at both AOC and JG, with slight variations (e.g., commando sole or 2x sole, various hides). Grab a pair quick they are awesome:aportnoy: 
Oh, and congrats on the LHS whiskey that's on my list...


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

jhcam8 said:


>


Those look like they're going to be great in the snow. Which height did you go with?


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

pt10023 said:


> Those look like they're going to be great in the snow. Which height did you go with?


I'll be able to test them tomorrow night if the forecast is accurate. They only come in 10" -- I'm thinking of trying the shearling gumshoes too.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Corcovado said:


> ^ Christmas gift from my wife. Also picked up some slacks and ties on sale at JAB.


Where is the shirt from?


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

pt10023 said:


> Bought these slim ties at Brooks Bros. yesterday. According to their web site, they're 2 7/8 inches wide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I have the red w/ blue stripe one on the left. Looks very good with the BB yellow ocbd.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Green3 said:


> Where is the shirt from?


She got it at rugby.com. I wish I could say she had a pleasant shopping experience, but we were a little concerned when the charge appeared twice on the credit card bill. We got it straightened out but it was a minor PITA.

BTW, if you order one, the cut is pretty trim. She got me the large originally but it was too tight across the chest. XL fit much better.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> Very nice. I have the red w/ blue stripe one on the left. Looks very good with the BB yellow ocbd.


Thanks for the compliment and the suggestion. I hadn't thought of that combo before, but I happen to be wearing a yellow OCBD today, so I threw the tie on and agree that it works well with the shirt. Will definitely be wearing them together in the future.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

pt10023 said:


> Thanks for the compliment and the suggestion. I hadn't thought of that combo before, but I happen to be wearing a yellow OCBD today, so I threw the tie on and agree that it works well with the shirt. Will definitely be wearing them together in the future.


Just noticed we both live in Hoboken. I'll warn you when I'm wearing that combination. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been hitting the post-Christmas sales in Dublin and managed to bag myself quite a few bargains.

A green Yorkshire tweed jacket from M&S for 1/2 price. I already own this particular jacket having bought it for full price less than a month ago, but it's nice to have a spare.

Some check Barbour shirts at 60% off.

Navy and green M&S moleskin trousers at 70% off!

Loake Royal Brogues, just 20% off.

And a selection of sillk and wool ties.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

At J. Press in Washington yesterday. The guys were in fine shape, 
and utterly ruthless. Brian walked me over to the 70-percent-off rack and showed me a lovely houndstooth jacket, a sack, 3/2, the whole bit - with side vents. 

Too Lee Marvin in "The Killers" for words. I was doomed.

Will post pix later, can't seem to manage it with my parent's computer.

Also bought a tie and some gloves, and had dinner with Joe Tradly.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Organizer Laptop Briefcase from Custom Hide. I love it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

stfu said:


> Organizer Laptop Briefcase from Custom Hide. I love it.


Looks O/S. Enjoy using


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks Tony. You can get them at J. Gilbert footwear in Seattle -- they share a website with Alden of Carmel. https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/shoes.htm
> 
> It is not a special order but rather a limited run - you will see these NSTs on the Plaza from time to time at both AOC and JG, with slight variations (e.g., commando sole or 2x sole, various hides). Grab a pair quick they are awesome:aportnoy:
> Oh, and congrats on the LHS whiskey that's on my list...


Thanks, I saw you later post and realized it was from J. Gilbert of AOC. Just order them and got the last 11D. Lucky. Can't wait. I love these unique shoes. Shell cordovan in the different lasts are very nice. I would love to get a PTB on the plaza in shell cordovan #8, cigar, ravello or Whiskey. enjoy and Happy new year. I am in SF two to three times a year. Will be there in May for my Hoenymoon. Maybe we could have drinks.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

My search for an olive wide-wale corduroy jacket is over! Just got a great one from Orvis for about $50 - unconstructed, three patch pockets, no padding in the shoulders, with faux leather patches on the elbows. Undarted 2-button. It's not on the website, but if you go you can see what sizes are left.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Tony great, glad you got a pair...you're going to like them a lot. Alas I do not know where to get a PTB on the Plaza, I have them in whiskey on the standard Barrie. Wear them mostly with jeans.

Interesting, somewhat related, another alternate last take on a shoe that is normally made on the Barrie that you may be interested in: I heard (and saw some pics at the SF site) the black cordovan longwings, Thom Browne/Black Fleece for BB (Alden) are on the _Grant _last rather than the customary Barrie. I think the Grant is very well suited to that shoe, sleeker profile, well-balanced. They are backordered at BB now, and on sale...I am very tempted (may have to access some TARP funds for this asset purchase :icon_smile_big

Congratulations on your wedding also! pm me when you're in town.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Grundie said:


> I've been hitting the post-Christmas sales in Dublin and managed to bag myself quite a few bargains.
> 
> A green Yorkshire tweed jacket from M&S for 1/2 price. I already own this particular jacket having bought it for full price less than a month ago, but it's nice to have a spare.


Cost averaging?


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> Just noticed we both live in Hoboken. I'll warn you when I'm wearing that combination. :icon_smile_wink:


Ha ha - sounds like a plan


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Tony great, glad you got a pair...you're going to like them a lot. Alas I do not know where to get a PTB on the Plaza, I have them in whiskey on the standard Barrie. Wear them mostly with jeans.
> 
> Interesting, somewhat related, another alternate last take on a shoe that is normally made on the Barrie that you may be interested in: I heard (and saw some pics at the SF site) the black cordovan longwings, Thom Browne/Black Fleece for BB (Alden) are on the _Grant _last rather than the customary Barrie. I think the Grant is very well suited to that shoe, sleeker profile, well-balanced. They are backordered at BB now, and on sale...I am very tempted (may have to access some TARP funds for this asset purchase :icon_smile_big
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding also! pm me when you're in town.


Those sound good. we have similar tastes in shoes. I want the PTB for jeans as well. The Black Fleece shoe sound interesting.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TonyP,
Congratulations on your for coming marriage

CC,
In our bailout nation the only way to get TARP money is to be one step from bankruptcy


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

On the last day of the year...here's my haul from the Brooks sale plus one thing from Bean. I guess I'm in a classics mood these days. Although I have a good number of OCBD and pinpoint shirts, I haven't actually had what is perhaps the most iconic trad item....the Brooks Blue OCBD. So I picked one up. I have been more partial to Press shirts in years past, but I am warming back up to the Brooks shirts.



And I picked up a Burgundy Uni Stripe...



Here's an Argyle & Sutherland Rugby



Two classic ties...the A&S University Tie and a BB#1 Bow:



A Shetland Cardigan:



A striped Shetland:



and a Bean Blackwatch flannel:


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

jhcam8 said:


> Cost averaging?


The original price was €189, the offer price was €89.

Not bad at all.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Danny: That Shetland cardigan is magnificent! Great find.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Danny - I covet the Bean blackwatch shirt.

Recent acquisitions: Hickey Freeman suit (don't you love 60% off sales?), plus my 12/26 pre-1 PM buys at Brooks Bros. - a much-needed 1818 sack blazer, GF grey pinstripe suit, and 3 BB non-iron forward point white shirts. Was sorely tempted by the Aldens on sale at Brooks with the add't 15% off, but resisted.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a navy lambswool sweater from the Andover Shop (was made by William Lockie for the AS).

With my BB gift cards (and some of my own money), I went to the Madison Ave. store and picked up: the argyle and sutherland rugby shirt, the navy gold/red striped merino sweater, a pair of khaki clark chinos, 2 pairs of argyle socks, a bottle of royall bay rhum, and a white "traditional fit" OCBD. 

Earlier this month (non-x-mas related) I got a pair of AE Walden loafers in burgandy, which so far have been fantastic.

No more clothes shopping for a while!


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

jhcam8 said:


>


!!!
Before you wear these, you might want to read the following:

I bought these when they first came out and returned them immediately upon receipt. WHY? Because the tongue is not attached to the rest of the boot, making them 100% non-waterproof in snow/sleet/rain deeper than 2 inches.

I've had the 10" Bean Boots, Gore-Tex/Thinsulate lined for 10 years and they have always been plenty warm and useful. All other tall Bean Boot models (including the Gore-Tex/Thinsulate) have a tongue which is attached to the side of the boot -- perfect "structural" waterproofing. I don't know why Bean goofed on the shearling ones so badly. Warm? Sure...until they get wet, which they will.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Just bought these online:*

LL Bean Katahdin Iron Works Boots

Given the amount of shopping I've done in the last few days, I'm not buying anything else for a long, long time.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Received a pair of AE Waldens in burgundy for Christmas, my first new pair of nice everyday shoes.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

pt10023 said:


> LL Bean Katahdin Iron Works Boots
> 
> Given the amount of shopping I've done in the last few days, I'm not buying anything else for a long, long time.


What's your opinion on the Katahdin Iron Works Boots? They've been recommended to me before, and I keep coming close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

PorterSq said:


> What's your opinion on the Katahdin Iron Works Boots? They've been recommended to me before, and I keep coming close to pulling the trigger.


I should be receiving them some time next week, and will let you know when I do. Just note that I ordered the waterproof version, which look a bit different from the regular ones - which type were you considering?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> Received a pair of AE Waldens in burgundy for Christmas, my first new pair of nice everyday shoes.


Congrats. Enjoy wearing and let's see some pictures in the _What Shoes Are You Wearing_ thread.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wnh said:


> Received a pair of AE Waldens in burgundy for Christmas, my first new pair of nice everyday shoes.


Congratulations! Enjoy wearing. Post picture


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

J Press three roll two sack sports coat, gray with light blue overcheck, 25% off.

J Press light tan corduroy hacking jacket, three roll two, 70% off!

J Press navy/maroon wool tie, sublime texture and sheen, 25% off.

And of course, amazing customer service at their DC store, more memorable and outstanding than any find or discount.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I Call:

Alden Tassels #8
MacNeil Burgundy Shell
LLB Camel Argyle vest
Flannel sack suit;

and I Raise:

Healthy baby daughter


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Green3 said:


> I Call:
> Alden Tassels #8
> MacNeil Burgundy Shell
> LLB Camel Argyle vest
> ...


Congratulations to you sir.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

qwerty said:


> !!!
> Before you wear these, you might want to read the following:
> 
> I bought these when they first came out and returned them immediately upon receipt. WHY? Because the tongue is not attached to the rest of the boot, making them 100% non-waterproof in snow/sleet/rain deeper than 2 inches.
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I'm still thinking of trying them because of LL's return policy - they may work for the way I'll use them. Evidently these are designed to roll down thereby dictating the separate tongue. Seems out of sorts for Bean Boots, doesn't it?


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

PorterSq said:


> What's your opinion on the Katahdin Iron Works Boots? They've been recommended to me before, and I keep coming close to pulling the trigger.


Does anyone have the Engineer Boots? How are they? Engineer Boots


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

jhcam8 said:


> Does anyone have the Engineer Boots? How are they? Engineer Boots


Made by Chippewa. Also found , but without the LLB return policy. Styleforum SW&D approved.

I was thinking about getting a pair, but ended up with the


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

nerdykarim said:


> Made by Chippewa. Also found , but without the LLB return policy. Styleforum SW&D approved.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a pair, but ended up with the


Thank you - good info.


----------

